# Massey Ferguson 231 - loud screach in reverse



## MF231/232 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi,
I recently noticed when putting my tractor in reverse it makes a screeching sound when backing up. It’s smooth as usual, not sluggish(brake lever is released).
Any place to start looking?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Most likely a stuck brake.


----------



## MF231/232 (Mar 9, 2021)

My initial thought too. Only does it in reverse though. Would there be a reason that it only happens in reverse?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It may be that your brakes need adjustment? Excessive slop inside the drum may cause the brakes to shift/cock in reverse? Have you tried stepping on the brake pedal when the brakes squeal to see if the squealing stopped?


----------



## MF231/232 (Mar 9, 2021)

Checked pressing pedals when squealing today. Still makes some noise, but not as loud. Any further ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I think you have identified your problem. It's time to fix the brakes.


----------

